# Huskee GT can't get from forward to reverse while running



## Danksd (5 mo ago)

I have an 03 23hp, 46 inch cut Huskee GT ..14ai808h131. when the tractor is off I can easily go from neutral to forward or reverse. However once it's running I can switch from reverse to forward ( or vise versa). Brakes are all new and working well. Drive belt seems to be always spinning trans. I can't find what I'm missing....is the brake supposed to release a pulley when depressed? If so where? My belt looks like crap ....scared to replace the belt until I get this figured out ... Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Danksd (5 mo ago)

Danksd said:


> I have an 03 23hp, 46 inch cut Huskee GT ..14ai808h131. when the tractor is off I can easily go from neutral to forward or reverse. However once it's running I can switch from reverse to forward ( or vise versa). Brakes are all new and working well. Drive belt seems to be always spinning trans. I can't find what I'm missing....is the brake supposed to release a pulley when depressed? If so where? My belt looks like crap ....scared to replace the belt until I get this figured out ... Thank you in advance!!


I can NOT switch from forward....


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Dan,

Your drive clutch needs adjustment to get it to stop driving the transaxle pulley when you push the clutch pedal down. Attached are two parts diagrams of a Huskee drive system. 









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com













PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Danksd (5 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Good Morning Dan,
> 
> Your drive clutch needs adjustment to get it to stop driving the transaxle pulley when you push the clutch pedal down. Attached are two parts diagrams of a Huskee drive system.
> 
> ...





harry16 said:


> Good Morning Dan,
> 
> Your drive clutch needs adjustment to get it to stop driving the transaxle pulley when you push the clutch pedal down. Attached are two parts diagrams of a Huskee drive system.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response! The clutch pedal is also the brake pedal right?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, the clutch and brake are on same pedal.


----------

